# Is there any Tarantulas In Washington??



## jvelasco89 (Jun 28, 2008)

I am going to be visiting the Edmonds, Washington area in a week and i was wondering if there were any native tarantulas there to OBSERVE, not capture, I'll need something to do while i'm up there, thanks alot!

-jared


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 28, 2008)

Not a single one sorry! 
I am stuck south of there near Portland Oregon and there is nadda dang thing here ether. 
You can always drive down to my place. I have a few Ts.


----------



## presurcukr (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry no T's in Washington but I think you'll find some "Wolf spiders"?ask Talkenlate04  he will know.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 28, 2008)

You can find all sorts of true spiders. But nothing quite as cool as a T.


----------



## GootySapphire (Jun 28, 2008)

I live in Kent, WA about 40 mins south of edmonds. Welcome to the rainy state! no t's here unfortuneately. but yes as someone posted we have some pretty large wolf spiders, not sure of their scientific name, hanging around.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 28, 2008)

I am sure there are Ts in Washington, I cant tell you where tho. 
But, i can tell you they inhabit small ecosystems that are artificially controlled environments . Generally surrounded by glass or plastic and covered as well


----------

